# Resawing 14" wide Sinker Mahogany



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Had a little fun today resawing some Sinker Mahogany for a fellow picker. I've never resawn a board this wide so it was a bit of a challenge and test for my setup but we passed the test. 

Btw, my helper is great - what an amazing woman!!

The goal was to get one acoustic OM set and leave a blank for an electric build, otherwise I would have cut 5" or so off the width for sides and had a much easier task of resawing a 9" board instead of a 14" board. All cuts came out fine and I lightly sanded the acoustic set on the drum sander even though it came off the saw pretty smooth. The slab was not perfectly flat but it was pretty close, so because of that I made the cuts slightly thicker than if the board were perfectly flat and not quite so wide. After all, I couldn't just run down to the lumber yard to replace this board if something went wrong.

Greener Lumber shipped the board to me earlier this week and I let it acclimate for a few days before cutting. After cutting I have to tell you that they should call this 'Stinker' Mahogany - this stuff smells when it's cut!

Anyway, enjoy the little video I put together on the process - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1D8V1_M044


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*did you or didn't you ....*

At the end of the video you show 4 pieces which appear to be 2 - 9" and 2 - 5".... which is NOT what you said you were going to do, if I read the text correctly. I saw you sawing the full 14" width, then it shows the 4 pieces. I'm confused... :blink:


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

The board was about 29" long x 14" wide by 2" thick. I cut a 0.155" thick piece off and then a 0.145" thick piece. I cut a piece about 5" x 29" (full length) off those 14" wide pieces, leaving about 9" for backs. I then cut those to 22" long. But yes, I cut the entire 14" width on the bandsaw, as the video shows.

Does that help?

Here's the two 14" wide pieces right after cutting showing how much they cupped right off the saw.


----------

